# Personal Accident Insurance - FEEDBACK PLEASE



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just looking for a bit of feedback for those that are self employed and valet or detail for a living.

I have an Insurer who is keen to sort out a scheme with us for valeters/detailers to provide Personal Accident and sickness cover at some decent rates.

This would be 24hr worldwide cover, you can choose your level of benefits and include sickness if required.

For those that are unsure what the cover is, Personal Accident Insurance will pay you a weekly benefit for temporary disablement or a lump sum benefit for loss of limbs etc (permanent disablement). So if you are unfortunate to break your leg and cant work for two months, you will continue to receive an income so you can pay your bills and put food on the table.

Obviously at very early stages at the moment, but i would hope to be pitching it at around *£120 premium per year for a £250 per week/£25k total disablement/death personal accident benefit*. To include Sickness, premium will be circa £275 per annum.

I know a lot of people don't have cover and could potentially benefit from it, but am also aware that it becomes yet another cost/overhead that eats into profits.

So before i take things any further, i'm interested in some feedback on whether this is something you would consider buying if priced right. If there is a lot of interest, I can start negotiating and go from there.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Humpty Bumpty.....


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

Is this just going to be for detailers, im thinking about going self employed soon, but not detailing related. I'd definitely be interested if the price is in that sort of regon.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi tichy

Unfortunately due to the way PA insurance is rated, those rates would be for just valeters/detailers.

The premium for other occupations will depend of what you do, ie a scaffolder will have a higher premium than a shopkeeper, as there is a higher potential risk of injury.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Llloyd,

I've had a CICA/Combined Insurance policy for years now, as I'm self employed and it was one of a very few that covered motorsorts, snowboarding/skiing, scuba diving etc.

I'll email over some info if you want?


----------

